# Chillin it right in the NMZ!



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

The Skiff Shop will keep you favorite beverages ice cold in one of their Yeti Coolers. The Skiff Shop is also upping the chill factor by upgrading the original 25 quart Yeti Sherpa with a *35 quart Yeti Tundra!* that's almost 1/3 more cool factor! 

The new Tundra Series Coolers are Yeti’s next generation cooler. Over 2” of insulation in both the body and lid are combined with a freezer-quality seal to create optimal ice-retention. The Roto-molded one-piece casing withstands high-impact use and harsh environments. Innovative features include integrated, heavy-duty T-Latches and molded-in, self-stopping hinges. In addition, incorporated rope-handles, non-slip/non-marking feet, and recessed leak-proof drain plugs are also Yeti original design.

General Information:

* One piece roto-molded construction for durability.
* Filled with 2" of polyurethane foam to provide superior insulation.
* Freezer style sealing gasket to lock in the cold.
* Integrated tie-down capability for solid mounting.
* Strong rope handles with sure grip for an easy haul.
* Heavy-duty T-latches with molded-in keepers to fasten the lid securely closed.
* Recessed leak-proof drain plug.
* Lockable lid to keep the bears (or your friends) out!
* Dry goods rack.
* Constructed of food grade materials that are dry ice compatible.
* Non-slip / non-marking rubber feet to keep the cooler in place.
* Molded-in, full-length, self-stopping hinge, so you never have to replace a hinge again!
* Outer dimensions similar to other popular marine coolers, for an easy upgrade.




















If you have a product you would like to see showcased on the microskiff.com project NMZ contact Captain Jan Lemieux today at [email protected]

This project boat is small, so contact us today as space is limited.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Ron, is the Man! [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Upgrade!!!!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ron, I've cut my drinking way back to one can per outing, do you think the 35 will hold it?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go Capt. Ron!  Yeti coolers are the deal....Great 
start on what will be a one of a kind boat.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

That is one cool Yeti looks strong. Is it ok to sit or even stand on ?

tell us more..


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You could park a truck on it! I used it as a poling platform on the back when Tom and I fished off it... I would want to strap it down with some tiedowns next time, but otherwise it worked great.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Direct from the "Microskiff.com Tropical Storm Survival Guide"


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

> Direct from the "Microskiff.com Tropical Storm Survival Guide"


And that's from Mr. minimalist. 

"But ocifer, I only had one bheer." ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Does yeti cooler have color options? I want it to match my NMZ, white yeti cooler scaring all the fish away!

Does it comes with different sizes?

I want one for my NMZ!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

> Does yeti cooler have color options? I want it to match my NMZ, white yeti cooler scaring all the fish away!
> 
> Does it comes with different sizes?
> 
> I want one for my NMZ!


If you keep the boat upright, the fish won't see it.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > Does yeti cooler have color options?  I want it to match my NMZ, white yeti cooler scaring all the fish away!
> >
> > Does it comes with different sizes?
> >
> ...



OMG that is just too funny...


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

_If you keep the boat upright, the fish won't see it. _

*I actually laughed out loud! That was a funny funny! *


----------



## brettfergu55 (Jan 23, 2012)

Guest said:


> If you keep the boat upright, the fish won't see it.


LOL


----------

